# Polynesian Style Spare Ribs?



## spryte (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for spare ribs like you'd get at a Chinese restaurant in the Boston area?  I'm working on a menu for a luau and need to try out some recipes!  =)
Thanks!!!!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 8, 2004)

So i don't really know how much of each casue ijust measure stuff with my eye or when i think its enough. 

take chinese black vingegar pour apprx 1 1/2 cups, crushed garlic - 2 or 3 cloves, 3 table spoons of sugar, soy sauce like 1/2 cup or 3/4 cup, a little salt, Marinate the ribs in this with a bag for two days or 3 then grill it or bake it.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 8, 2004)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> So i don't really know how much of each casue ijust measure stuff with my eye or when i think its enough.
> 
> take chinese black vingegar pour apprx 1 1/2 cups, crushed garlic - 2 or 3 cloves, 3 table spoons of sugar, soy sauce like 1/2 cup or 3/4 cup, a little salt, Marinate the ribs in this with a bag for two days or 3 then grill it or bake it.



I have never heard of Chinese black vinegar, somewhat like balsamic?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 8, 2004)

youll find it in a chinese store its looks like this


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks, I will look for it.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 8, 2004)

I like to make a paste out of Chinese bean sauce, sugar, garlic, ginger, dash of 5-spice, soy sauce, and oyster sauce.  Rub into ribs.  Marinate over night.  Cook slow on indirect heat in a grill until tender.  

The bean sauce is the brown stuff that usually comes in jars.  It's fermented soy beans.  About equal parts bean sauce and sugar.  The rest by taste.  Soy sauce and Oyster sauce just to thin it out a bit.  I do it in a food processor to break up the beans.


----------



## spryte (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------

